# Towing



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I believe its possible if its an automatic but if your using a manual transmisison cruze its not recommended.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> I believe its possible if its an automatic but if your using a manual transmisison cruze its not recommended.


why is it not recommended on a manual?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

phantom said:


> why is it not recommended on a manual?


An automatic uses a torque converter which, in actuality, is a torque multiplier.
It is easier on the driveline, at startout, to get the load moving as opposed to being forced to slip the clutch, at a higher RPM, to get the mass in motion.

To the OP,
The Cruze can safely tow up to 1000 pounds (with common sense).
This is a combination of the higher transmission temperatures that will be developed, the capability of the brake system to stop the additional mass, and the tongue load the chassis can endure at the hitch point (100 lbs.)

Rob


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Take into consideration the route you'll be traveling. If there are some significant hills Robby's explanation will come into play heavily. Additionally, if the roads become wet that is going to affect your ability to stop with the trailer and your overall traction (hence your ability to control the load). A pop up camper wouldn't be a problem. Just be safe and don't exceed the towing limit. This is one stat you just don't want to test. The outcomes are not good...


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I've pulled a trailer with mine that was way over the towing capacity (in the economy tune), and braking ability was definitely my largest concern. At least I did it when no other traffic was around.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

keep in mind that the 1000lbs towing capacity includes the people & stuff in the car. So it is 1000lbs for a completely empty Cruze (non-Eco). 2 x 200lbs people in the car, means you can tow an additional 600lbs, assuming there is no other "stuff" in the car.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> keep in mind that the 1000lbs towing capacity includes the people & stuff in the car. So it is 1000lbs for a completely empty Cruze (non-Eco). 2 x 200lbs people in the car, means you can tow an additional 600lbs, assuming there is no other "stuff" in the car.


Respectfully, you are misinformed.
You are mixing Gross Vehicle Weight with Combined Vehicle Weight.

The trailer tongue weight cannot exceed 100 lbs. so, if we have a 100 lb. tongue load we only have to subtract that 100 lbs. from the cars G.V.W. or to make it simpler, 100 lbs. of 'Stuff' has to stay home.

The cars maximum combined weight is that of passengers, stuff, AND the 1000 lb. trailer.
Example....Unladen vehicle with full fuel is 3000 lbs.
G.V.W. is listed as (EXAMPLE ONLY) 4000 lbs.
In this case, 900 lbs. of souls, cats, dogs, and stuff allows for 100 more pounds of tongue load totalling 4000 lbs.

As stated earlier, the 1000 lb. trailer weight is the stated maximum the trans, chassis, and brakes can safely contend with if operated in a sensable way......meaning that 70/80 mph stuff is not recommended.

Rob


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

There is a member here that regularly uses his Cruze to tow both his street/super bike, and his buddies to the track/drag strip along with extra tires and some tools. Also as stated above, Sunline Fan at one point towed his Pontoon boat (I believe) without much difficulty aside from having to plan for extra braking distance.

So yes, as long as you generally stay along the lines that Robby has written out, you will be just fine towing a pop-up camper, or even small trailer.


----------



## Tatsu_oz (Feb 6, 2014)

I tow a standard 6' by 4' box garden trailer with my Cruze all the time. I take loads of stuff to the tip all the time.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Always has been a bit nebulous on how they rate these loads, and never could find the answer.

Certainly a huge difference between driving in the city at 15 mph compared to driving on the interstate at 80 mph. But they leave off this speed factor when giving rated loads.

Know darn well my Supra would have no problems pulling a 3,000 pound boat, has a class II hitch on it rated at 3,500. Mounted to a huge frame member, but the owners manual says only 2,000 pounds. So have to go by this just in case there is an accident. They also seem to leave off whether your trailer has brakes on it or not. That also makes a huge difference. 

Supra will also stop in 90 feet at 60 mph, where a semi would take 500 feet for the same distance. But for either, 55 still means 55. Doesn't make a bit of sense either. But have idiots making the laws.


----------



## JerryCanada (Feb 6, 2014)

Did a dry run with my 10' utility trailer with a ramp which should weight 600-700lbs. I had a fairly strong facing wind if anyone wants to take this in consideration. Was not able to get it over 90KM/H on the highway! Quickly realized little 4 cylinders cars aren't really meant to tow. Car had 1.4L turbo with the 6MT (non eco)


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

JerryCanada said:


> Did a dry run with my 10' utility trailer with a ramp which should weight 600-700lbs. I had a fairly strong facing wind if anyone wants to take this in consideration. Was not able to get it over 90KM/H on the highway! Quickly realized little 4 cylinders cars aren't really meant to tow. Car had 1.4L turbo with the 6MT (non eco)


But was that in sixth gear?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Cruising at a consistent speed in 4th or 5th wouldnt be much of a concern while towing with a manual cruze, its the stop and go shifting that might stress the transmission right ? I imagine driving at an incline would also stress the transmission.


----------



## JerryCanada (Feb 6, 2014)

Sunline Fan said:


> But was that in sixth gear?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Made it to 4th. 5th and 6th gears weren't strong enough.


----------



## jpeloke (May 26, 2011)

I tow a 5X10 metal open trailer with my ZTR mower & equipment with my 6-speed eco. Have also towed large motorcycles in the same trailer with no problems. I am very cautions when the trailer is attached but so far no problems.


----------

